# My Cruze had Eye Brows



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I got "Eye Brows" for my cruze. What do you think?






















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice I like them a lot


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I prefer unibrows.

Just kidding, on a black cruze it looks REAL good. Make it looks more mad.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any changes in headlight pattern?


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Just paint/plastidip and superb taping to follow the body lines. With the lights on they're barely noticeable and don't take away any visibility. My buddy asked me to do his whole headlight (both) and so I just wanted to see what it would look like. I might end up tinting the whole thing but for the other cruze members who want a mean look here you go. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice job. I think it looks fantastic!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I gotta say numerous people have tried eyebrows on the Cruze, and I have yet to like any of them, and it has to do with the odd shape of the lens. As for your try, it falls in the not bad category.

Gotta say when I first glanced at the name of this thread I read it as "my Cruze has eye lashes" and I winced a bit.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had my eyebrows for 2 years now, everyone asks me where to get them. I did them from 3m scotchprint and dont see any ill effects at night.


----------

